# Lowering trigger for storm?



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

We got a storm coming in tonight. They say we may get a trace. And say we may get an inch. Or may get a few inches. But the storm will have big winds with it. I had one customer call and ask to clear no matter what. For the fear of drifting. Now im facing the decision to call the rest of my customers and explain that per the conditions of impending storm i will be making an exception to my trigger to be sure they arent faced with drifts in the morning and such. Have yet to have thia problem before. Thoughts??


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I would wait til am, ck my lots, clear any drifts and bill accordingly.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

You're not getting anything, it's all going north. 
We were suppose to get 4-8" starting late last night, got up at 1:30a, 2:30a,3:30a,4:30a and nothing, at 5:30a it started then the wind picked up and blew it all around. At noon the sun was out and ended up with maybe 1/2". 
A friend in Cheyenne Wyo (about 40miles north) got 10", it's heading to Neb, Ia and to the upper mid-west.
Oh the joy of the snow removal industry.Thumbs Up


----------

